# Premature sulcata egg cracking in incubator



## George&tilly (Apr 16, 2015)

This is our first try at incubating sulcata eggs. We have done everything that we're supposed to according to all our research. We have 14 eggs incubating in vermiculite at 84degrees with humidity. They've been incubating for 5 days. This morning, I found 2 of them with small holes, kind of caved in. What am I doing wrong?!!


----------



## Heather H (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi and welcome. I will tag a couple of ppl who might know...
@Tom @yvonne @Carol


----------



## George&tilly (Apr 16, 2015)

Heather H said:


> Hi and welcome. I will tag a couple of ppl who might know...
> @Tom @yvonne @Carol





Heather H said:


> Hi and welcome. I will tag a couple of ppl who might know...
> @Tom @yvonne @Carol


Thanks I appreciate it


----------



## tortadise (Apr 16, 2015)

What are you using for temperature checking? Could we see a set up of the incubator? Also how moist is the substrate and what kind are you using? Seems they either got too wet and popped from the heat. Gas exchange can do this, also what incubator are you using?


----------

